# Money Knife Scales



## rdabpenman (Feb 16, 2013)

That I cast in Polyester Resin using shredded Canadian bank notes in denominations of $5, $10, $20, $50 and $100's all mixed together.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/DSC03131Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/DSC03133Custom.jpg


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 18, 2013)

That is really neat. You Canadians are wacky. In America you would go to jail for shredding money!


----------



## healeydays (Feb 18, 2013)

That handle looks great.

The US does sell it shredded but the Canadian money just has better colors. 

http://www.moneyfactorystore.gov/5lbbagofshreddeduscurrency.aspx


----------

